# Countries



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

I've noticed a lot of members are from the UK and the time shown by the site is Greenwich time. Just wondering if I can grasp a better understanding of the makeup of this site and maybe the internet as well.

Here is the challenge. OPEN MY EYES!


----------



## M_Cubed97 (Feb 6, 2013)

'Murica! I believe it's safe to assume this is a UK-originated site, but I see we have many different folks from all over the place.

I haven't been here long and I'm just going off of what I've seen thus far. But I personally am from the good ol' US of A. I think most of the Internet as a whole is American, actually. I see American stuff almost anywhere I go. Then again, I haven't used the Internet in other countries. I don't know how different it may be!


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

This thread will hopefully be deleted as it is an abomination. Just hoping that Scruffy checks his inbox soon.


----------



## Amalgamate (Sep 13, 2012)

Canada


----------



## AvocatInTraining (Nov 18, 2012)

Uk! :d


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm a Canuck.


----------



## Dommm (Oct 23, 2012)

Australia


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Canada.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay so quite a few Canadians.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Greece


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Former British colony is pretty lose to Britain, or does Australia still count as a colony? Albeit a distant, and not very controlled one? I have no idea...


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm from England. I've noticed quite a few people from South Africa recently.


----------



## A Clockwork Alice (Jun 21, 2011)

Latvia


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

South Africa 
And I'd say people from Australia and England seem to be in majority,
With a heavy dash of people from the US


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Mzansi said:


> South Africa
> And I'd say people from Australia and England seem to be in majority,
> With a heavy dash of people from the US


You know, I would dispute this (Americans seem like majority on most forums to me, maybe because of their tendency to talk as if everyone on the board _was _American), but this thread looks like its proving me wrong.

Or maybe non-Americans are just more likely to comment? I dunno...


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm United Statesian


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

dodartt said:


> Latvia


Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

nevermore said:


> You know, I would dispute this (Americans seem like majority on most forums to me, maybe because of their tendency to talk as if everyone on the board _was _American), but this thread looks like its proving me wrong.
> 
> Or maybe non-Americans are just more likely to comment? I dunno...


I would have otherwise agreed with you,
But of the people I've met I've met so many people who are not from the US,
Though they may be the majority,
You never truly know


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

Ramysa said:


> Greece


Ta dah! You're the 4th person from Greece I bump into.


----------



## Chili990 (Aug 25, 2011)

Finland.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

antahon said:


> Ta dah! You're the 4th person from Greece I bump into.



Cool!! Wait.. is this a good thing ?? (who are the others, if I may ask ? )


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

The Republic of Texas


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

Ramysa said:


> Cool!! Wait.. is this a good thing ?? (who are the others, if I may ask ? )


Well, it's not bad. 

We're 2 INTPs, an INTJ and you. They're all in Thessaloniki except me.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

antahon said:


> Well, it's not bad.
> 
> We're 2 INTPs, an INTJ and you. They're all in Thessaloniki except me.


Cool!!!!!!! So where are u guys exactly? Or u wanna remain in shadowowowow  ?


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

Ramysa said:


> Cool!!!!!!! So where are u guys exactly? Or u wanna remain in shadowowowow  ?


I was talking with the INTJ and we were saying we that we should have an awkward meeting in your city. No one will show up though.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

antahon said:


> I was talking with the INTJ and we were saying we that we should have an awkward meeting in your city. No one will show up though.


Well , if no one will show up, that indeed will make an for an awkward meeting . Shame...


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Upper Midwestern United States (Wisconsin).


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> Upper Midwestern United States (Wisconsin).


How many people in your town/city?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JamesDowns said:


> How many people in your town/city?


19,000. The nearest town of comparable size is 40 miles away. Basically the middle of nowhere.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> 19,000. The nearest town of comparable size is 40 miles away. Basically the middle of nowhere.


Basically the same as me. Mine is about 20,000 but I grew up in a town of 2,000 until I was 18.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JamesDowns said:


> Basically the same as me. Mine is about 20,000 but I grew up in a town of 2,000 until I was 18.


I grew up in this town (well 10 miles South of it in the country). I know every nook and cranny of it and am bored out of my mind. I just have a good paying job right now but that's turning stupid the way things are going and I'm just bored so I'm thinking of moving to New York City.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> I grew up in this town (well 10 miles South of it in the country). I know every nook and cranny of it and am bored out of my mind. I just have a good paying job right now but that's turning stupid the way things are going and I'm just bored so I'm thinking of moving to New York City.


That is quite the move. Maybe somewhere that you'd be gauranteed a job? I was thinking about going the same or maybe smaller than the one I'm in now. Like maybe Montana or North Dakota cuz I've heard they have lots of job offerings. Lots of money.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JamesDowns said:


> That is quite the move. Maybe somewhere that you'd be gauranteed a job? I was thinking about going the same or maybe smaller than the one I'm in now. Like maybe Montana or North Dakota cuz I've heard they have lots of job offerings. Lots of money.


I'm an insanely extroverted ENTP so I like the bigger cities. North Dakota and Montana have a lot of oil jobs out there. The thing is the cost of living is very high out there also. You'll pay $1500-2000 a month for a studio or 1 bedroom apartment in a lot of places since there's a housing shortage. Basically you'd pay big city apartment rates and essentially have nothing to do. Not exactly my version of fun.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> I'm an insanely extroverted ENTP so I like the bigger cities. North Dakota and Montana have a lot of oil jobs out there. The thing is the cost of living is very high out there also. You'll pay $1500-2000 a month for a studio or 1 bedroom apartment in a lot of places since there's a housing shortage. Basically you'd pay big city apartment rates and essentially have nothing to do. Not exactly my version of fun.


Thanks for the eye opener. Its like Watership Down. If it looks too good then it is a TRAP.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JamesDowns said:


> Thanks for the eye opener. Its like Watership Down. If it looks too good then it is a TRAP.


I mean if you do work for an oil company, they might provide lodging which is basically a barracks like housing camp setup. Then you'd be really making some money and stashing it away. For finding your own residence, the apartment and house prices are insane. You have to remember most of these towns were say 10,000 or less people and now 30,000 people show up to find this high paying work in the oil industry. The town still has the infrastructure, including housing, to support basically 10,000 residents. Supply and demand causes the prices to sky rocket. Yes wages are high and I even heard Taco Bell pays like $15-20 an hour but the cost of living basically eats up any gains made in making more. Also since there is a flood of people, there's a lot of undesirables that flock for the high paying jobs. The police forces are again, only meant for 10,000 people. There's a lot of crime and other riff raff when a police force meant for 10,000 has to police 40,000 people. I have a friend out there and he's originally from North Dakota so he can gauge the before and after and it's not as appealing as it sounds.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> I mean if you do work for an oil company, they might provide lodging which is basically a barracks like housing camp setup. Then you'd be really making some money and stashing it away. For finding your own residence, the apartment and house prices are insane. You have to remember most of these towns were say 10,000 or less people and now 30,000 people show up to find this high paying work in the oil industry.... 10,000 has to police 40,000 people. I have a friend out there and he's originally from North Dakota so he can gauge the before and after and it's not as appealing as it sounds.


Well fuck.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JamesDowns said:


> Well fuck.


If it's your thing, go for it. Different people have different interests and ways of living. I want to move to a big city and I know a ton of people think I'm nuts. It's really up to your preferences. If you're a rough and ready type that jobs wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> If it's your thing, go for it. Different people have different interests and ways of living. I want to move to a big city and I know a ton of people think I'm nuts. It's really up to your preferences. If you're a rough and ready type that jobs wouldn't be that bad.


You realize that I'm an INTP right? We invented sloth.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JamesDowns said:


> You realize that I'm an INTP right? We invented sloth.


Well I'm an ENTP and I see tons of opportunities and have many business ideas for going out there. I've debated going out there and cashing in but I looked at some of the details and it doesn't seem super appealing.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

U$A

10char


----------

